
Fidor Bank leak - cheze
Looks like Fidor banks web portal had a bug that leaked random customer data.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fidor.de
======
cheze
Will upload a video and images if requested.

~~~
osthafen
It happened to me as well - I also saved some pages.

~~~
stubbi
to us as well! We couldn't access our own bank account but would be able to
access random ones. We could download some sensitive user data

